
Cruise (GM) demos autonomous driving on SF streets - saurabh20n
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/19/14327954/gm-self-driving-car-cruise-chevy-bolt-video
======
Fricken
Gotta hand it to GM. Early on when all the car companies, as well as Uber,
Apple and Tesla were in a mad scramble to get their autonomous ducks in a row,
GM made some very smart plays. It's great to see some evidence confirming my
suspicion the GM/Cruise/Lyft arrangement is a serious contender. That's the
most action packed L4 demo we've seen, it's like an edge case obstacle course.

------
dmode
Can't see the steering wheel, but assuming that this was a full self-driving
video without human interference, this was very impressive. Driving in SF is
very challenging with cars, electric buses, pedestrians, cyclists etc. In
addition, there are some really complicated intersections which are difficult
to navigate for even humans. We also saw a few instances of delivery trucks
blocking one lane. Hoping that they can move this to production sooner rather
than later.

